# exercise and libido



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

I'm training for a 10 k run. God bless me since I am NOT an athletic person. I've managed to keep myself up so far with 3-4 mile runs + gym. My legs are about to murder me. 

While I am sore everywhere, recently sex is also not so on my mind. Of course I am also struggling thru lots of other issues with h...but in general, do you guys/girls get hornier or less when you exercise?


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Totally, completely the other way around for me. I'm crazy horny right now.


----------



## chiben (Jun 26, 2012)

I have been exercising for a few years now. It doesnt seem to affect me that much. The fact that you recently started and also focusing on a race might have changed your focus. That happens to me and my wife when we train for a race. But even then, we will have occasions where our bodies change our focus from the race to some night exercise


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

Once you're body (and mind, which many people overlook as an important aspect to this) gets used to exercising, the soreness will feel different to you. What I mean is that instead of being painful and inhibiting, it will be treated as a sign that the program is working. 

Good pain! Absolutely, and you will understand once you see the results in the mirror. That is when the all-important psychological aspect of training kicks in. 

That's the hard as hell first half of the battle. The next step is maintaining and eventually taking it up a notch. 

But once that first step is accomplished, you will feel totally invigorated and wonderful about yourself. Then the libido will rise and you'll feel great all over. 

I'm always at my peak after finishing up at the gym. But you have to get passed that first hurdle. It's worth it.


----------



## thunderstruck (May 9, 2012)

When I used to train for 10K's, I don't recall a change in my drive. 

OTOH...I've been hitting the weights hard over the past few years, and that sends my drive sky high.


----------



## wiigirl (Jun 14, 2012)

Totally the opposite for me...exercise kicks me into overdrive.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

This is one of the reasons I love working out late in the evening.
Crazy libido and stamina in bed after the gym..


----------



## Writer (Aug 3, 2012)

It's the opposite for me. I find myself wanting my husband more if I exercise.


----------



## WorkingOnMe (Mar 17, 2012)

I think exercise in general raises libido. But weight bearing exercise does it more so. It increases testosterone production, where aerobic doesn't so much.


----------



## jaquen (Mar 1, 2012)

I think there is a difference between regular exercise, which often results in raised libido, and an nonathletic person undergoing a tough training regime to run a 10k. That amount of shock to the system, and soreness, isn't going to lend anybody the desire to want to screw like a rabbit . Once your fitness level goes up, and your body adapts to the overload, you'll likely feel different.


----------



## Created2Write (Aug 25, 2011)

I get _horny_ horny when I exercise. Especially when my husband is in the gym with me and he's all sweaty...


----------



## karma*girl (Apr 28, 2012)

Yep, count me in as another horn-dog! 
All I can think about is getting f'd right after a workout...especially if I just did a good leg workout.
Weight training is a known libido-enhancer
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Caribbean Man (Jun 3, 2012)

karma*girl said:


> Yep, count me in as another horn-dog!
> All I can think about is getting f'd right after a workout...*especially if I just did a good leg workou*t.
> Weight training is a known libido-enhancer
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


:iagree:

I do heavy resistance training, and I'm tall and muscular.
I hate doing squats and working my legs especially because it is hard ,heavy work.
But on my legs and abs day , 
I don't know if its the fact that afterwards my legs are pumped and full of blood or what.....
But the effect on my libido/ member is 10x better than Cialis.......

I will advise any man over 30 who is experiencing any form of ED or performance issues, just head to the squat rack and the leg press machine in the gym.


----------



## Complexity (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm the same. I don't have the energy for anything sexual after a hard workout.


----------



## dallasapple (Jun 20, 2012)

In general when Im at my "fittest" I have a higher drive..


----------



## Danaerys (Aug 20, 2012)

It has no affect on me. Now, when I'm in good shape I'm more comfortable naked. But I can't really say I'm in the mood any more frequently. I do cardio and weights. I definitely feel better about myself on the days I exercise.


----------



## StatusQuo (Jun 4, 2012)

Another vote for boosted libido...


----------



## 40isthenew20 (Jul 12, 2012)

It just makes sense all around - when you're taking care of your body properly, you feel better.


----------



## jennifer1986 (Feb 4, 2012)

Well, I need stronger legs for the top position anyways. Last night I used the squatting pose and practically collapsed after 2 min. The up and down motion is a killer.


----------

